# Little Girl



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

She is Beautiful little girl


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh, she is beautiful.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is a real cutie!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

awww
Aimee


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

She sure is. DROLL.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my, she is beautiful, someone is going to be soooo lucky.


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

awww.... so cute. She looks like a wee-little one.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> awww.... so cute. She looks like a wee-little one.[/B]


yes she is 
she says she will stay small... very adorable~


----------

